# Cpcs equivalent



## bwaddell95 (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi there, I'm looking to move over to new Zealand, sooner rather than later (covid depending) I'm looking to see if my hgv and slinger/banksman tickets are able to be used or if I need to retrain over there.
Any help would be appreciated thank you


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Your licenses and experience will count for something but you will probably have to retrain once in NZ. Normal car/motorbike licenses can be swapped for NZ ones after paying a fee and a simple eye test but not HGV and PSV licenses or so I believe at least. The classes of vehicle are different also I think so likely you'll need to take another test, however you may be able to drive on your UK license in the interim and obs, if an employer in NZ is offering you a job then likely they'll also be paying for you to be legal. Don't expect the job to be any easier with any less work hours in NZ. Met up with a UK truckie looking to migrate to NZ back in March just before Covid hit and he found it wasn't gonna be as straightforward as he thought.


----------

